
SCM at just the right size for Raspberry Pi or PocketCHiP - markstinson
http://terrarum.net/blog/waffles.html
======
markstinson
I found Waffles
([https://github.com/wffls/waffles](https://github.com/wffls/waffles)) after
an extensive search & comparison of Software Configuration Management for my
Raspberry Pi projects and CHiP/PocketCHiP commuters.

Waffles adheres to what I call "Stupid Simple" as K.I.S.S. implies a
complexity challenge.

It's so perfectly sized, it would work nearly any embedded Linux system that
can run Bash or even an Enterprise size environment.

And, don't forget, because it's truly Shell Scripts, you can run it on _any_
architecture Bash is compiled on.

Need to distribute your waffle across hosts? Easy, your choices are: git (or
ilk), rsync, scp, nfs export, and more - what works on your network to
transfer files.

The author's blog post walks the reader through their process of simplifying
their waffles solution as SCMs like Puppet, Chef, SaltStack, Ansible and
others are simply Too Much and Too Big - when you should being small, simple
and pretty much universal. Most of the have things like agents, separate
databases, or even 0MQ.

Even FSS (
[https://github.com/brandonhilkert/fucking_shell_scripts](https://github.com/brandonhilkert/fucking_shell_scripts)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7401803](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7401803))
is written in Ruby. Wha? So shouldn't it be call FSSwR cause it's not
exclusively & completely Shell Scripts ?

If you have found or used any other amazingly simple Shell-based only FOSS
solutions for Server Administration, please share. Even though other scripting
languages are available on the smaller systems, sometimes they take up
precious space (well, except maybe Lua.)

Cheers, M.

